# Remember me?



## *LukeMayn* (May 10, 2011)

Lol


----------



## Tim Major (May 10, 2011)

Do you still cube? You'd be lucky to get top 5 at NZ champs now, there's 2 people with sub 10 averages at home (Anson and Zhaohan) and there's a lot of cubers 15~s.

Edit: Finished the video.. wtf?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 10, 2011)

Nope. Cubing got boooring


----------



## emolover (May 10, 2011)

Im jealous. I can only do the front and back basic spin, pen twirl, and the trick that makes it go in between all your fingers fast(I dont know what its called).


----------



## Olji (May 10, 2011)

emolover said:


> Im jealous. I can only do the front and back basic spin, pen twirl, and the trick that makes it go in between all your fingers fast(I dont know what its called).


 
with basic spin I'm guessing you mean Thumbaround (the pen spins around your thumb), pen twirl = charge (spins like a windmill between two fingers) and the last one I'm guessing is Fingerpass, try out Sonic then you've learned most fundamentals, and you can start to learn more things, and then you're on your way to becoming a pro(!) ^^

Lukemayn: Gogo penspinning + OH solving!! xD


----------



## hic0057 (May 10, 2011)

Nice, how long have you have been pen spinning?


----------



## Jedi5412 (May 10, 2011)

Hail the creator of the one answer question thread


----------



## Faz (May 10, 2011)

ya


----------



## Dene (May 10, 2011)

So umm. About two hours before you posted this I was in lecture playing with my pen thinking thinking about you.


Why does this keep happening to me?


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 10, 2011)

Aww Dene babe! I was just thinking about you too hun!! Born to be together <3

Faz: Wtf mang. WR much?

Hic: like 2 1/2 years?


----------



## Rorix (May 10, 2011)

Yo


----------



## *LukeMayn* (May 10, 2011)

:O RORIX!!!! Come to a gathering!!!


----------



## Zane_C (May 10, 2011)

That is great quality pen spinning!


----------



## RCTACameron (May 10, 2011)

Of course people remember you, atm 2 others of your threads are on the homepage, 1 with over 15,000 posts


----------



## gundamslicer (May 11, 2011)

What pen do you use? I use a RSVP CX


----------



## uberCuber (May 11, 2011)

Dude. That is awesome.


----------



## RaresB (May 11, 2011)

I use a buster cyl but I don't pen spin much. I haven't really started doing combos and a tw sonic bust is Prbly the hardest trick I know


----------



## CUB3R01 (May 11, 2011)

Isn't pen spinning just manly baton twirling?


----------



## SixSidedCube (May 11, 2011)

Sup, I don't know you personally, but I know your threads pretty well!  So your in Auckland too? Awesome! Are you gonna get back into cubing?


----------



## Olji (May 11, 2011)

CUB3R01 said:


> Isn't pen spinning just manly baton twirling?


 
depends, if it is single sided then it usually looks like a pen, but if it is double sided it will look like a stick or something >.<


----------



## Bapao (May 11, 2011)

Is it better to have long fingernails for this? I was thinking about taking it up, but it'd conflict with my guitar practice if one needs long nails...



> Isn't pen spinning just manly baton twirling?



Okay forget it. That put me off the whole thing altogether. Long fingernails, baton twirling


----------



## AnsonL (May 12, 2011)

nice pen spinning


----------



## ben1996123 (May 12, 2011)

fast, whats your pb average of 5?


----------



## StachuK1992 (May 12, 2011)

<3 Hai!


----------



## waffle=ijm (May 12, 2011)

there are no whales in Iowa =( 


hi.


----------



## JLarsen (May 12, 2011)

Nope. Who is this guy? <3


----------



## JyH (May 12, 2011)

meh...wish I could pen spin...can only do thumb-around and back, and I still haven't perfected the back around :\


----------



## Hershey (May 12, 2011)

*This is kind of weird...*

I can do the sonic, and thumbaround with my right hand,
but do the charge and the pass with my left...


----------



## Rorix (May 12, 2011)

*LukeMayn* said:


> :O RORIX!!!! Come to a gathering!!!



Nah I'm not big on gatherings

Plus, I lost my pencil case a few weeks ago, all my pens were in there. I had those for years, it was so sad


----------

